# 2005 Passat TDI - Brake Fault



## AtlantaPassatTDI2005 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello,
Periodically I will recieve a Brake fault error in the console between the Spedometer and Tac. It flashes "Stop", beeps, and displays "Brake Fault". The brakes are fine and work properly. I've kept driving and this fault periodically flashes. There was a time where it would only show up when I was in a gradual right turn or when it was chilly (40 degree mornings) and now its happening with more frequency. I did notice that the brake fluid needed to be topped up and I've done this. There is 130k miles on the car and I haven't replaces the brake pads since I bought with 45k miles on it. I've looked at the pads and there seems to be enough pad still left but I can't see the inboard pad without taking the caliper off. Any suggestions from those that are familiar with this problem would be appreciated.
thx


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: 2005 Passat TDI - Brake Fault (AtlantaPassatTDI2005)*

Check your brake pads. The outer pad can look like it still has plenty of life which the inside pad can be metal on metal. The brake pad wear sensor is probably hanging loose by now and periodically grounding out on whatever it touches while it swings around down there, causing the brake fault to come on every so often.


----------



## jayj6996 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: 2005 Passat TDI - Brake Fault (stratocaster)*

Actually your brake pad wear indicating sensors trip the light when the wire is severed and would only go off if miraculously it was reconnected. Most likely not your issue Imo. Honestly Id be interested in seeing if you have a sporadic wheel speed sensor fault stored in brake electronics/abs.


----------

